

Top sites for startup coverage - vs2
http://venturesocially.tumblr.com/post/2403935795/startupcoverage

======
vs2
linky link
[http://venturesocially.tumblr.com/post/2403935795/startupcov...](http://venturesocially.tumblr.com/post/2403935795/startupcoverage)

